# Need help with oil change



## shadow4478 (Dec 31, 2017)

Guys lake a look at the pics here 
Is there a smart way to change the oil here? I did it last year and when the open the drain plug on the side the oil goes all over is there a smart way to empty this 
Is there another plug that I’m missing 
I circled/marked it red where I drain it from

- Also what are the yellow caps for I circled them green? 

Is there a manual for this snow blower ? 
See the Sticker serial number ?


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

see this thread

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for.../143297-oil-drain-tire-heres-helpful-tip.html

the yellow caps are usually where you fill from, when it spills out it is full.


----------

